
Ask HN: Do you have a bucket list? - josephwegner
If so, why? What’s on it? Have you completed anything? What’s your plan to make progress on it?
======
kwiromeo
I had one in college and it had some very college things on it (this was 7
years ago). It was a short term bucket list. Here's a short copy/paste: \-
Make a viral video (I integrated video) [note this would be on the beat of I
just had sex by lonely island] \- Learn about style and Fashion \- Be able to
do 100 sit ups \- Be able to do 100 push ups \- Be able to do 20 pull ups
Visit Europe/Study Abroad [x] \- Build ipod touch latin application \- Learn
Spanish \- Become awesome at math \- Become awesome at drawing

I only accomplished the Europe one.

Some of these I would still like to do, but I would definitely change the
wording and use the SMART goal framework to attempt them. Some don't make
sense anymore. I don't think an latin app really matters at this point, nor
does a viral video. Looking at the list is a trip down memory lane.

What's your list like op?

